
Elon Musk wants to take Tesla private - grease
https://www.tesla.com/blog/taking-tesla-private?redirect=no
======
ckastner
It's the weirdest thing -- Tesla has actually been _falling_ since the
announcement.

There's a takeover offer from the largest shareholder who claims that the
"only reason why this is not certain is that it’s contingent on a shareholder
vote" [1]. You'd think that the short sellers would scramble to close their
positions, but it's apparently not happening.

On top of that, trade volume was way up yesterday. Who's selling their stock
now with a takeover at a higher price being discussed?

It really seems as if nobody believes that this will go through.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1026914941004001280](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1026914941004001280)

------
bdcravens
Title is actually "Taking Tesla Private". It's from an email for employees
discussion rationale; "Tesla going private" (submitted title) suggests it's
final (even though the email explicitly states, "a final decision has not yet
been made")

~~~
grease
Fair point, thanks. Changed the title to be more accurate.

------
stephengillie
Who will fund this idea? Did Musk convince a bank to give him another loan?

Edit: Based on this tweet[0], is Yandex involved in the funding? They already
have self-driving taxis in Russia[1], so Tesla could give them an entry into
the USA market. Or did Elon's twitter password get "haxed"?

[0]
[https://twitter.com/MegaUgolok/status/1027495151655178241](https://twitter.com/MegaUgolok/status/1027495151655178241)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx08yRsR9ow](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx08yRsR9ow)

------
yohann305
Another reminder that today's stock market sector needs to be reimagined for
the 21st century.

------
detaro
duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17709799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17709799)

~~~
stephengillie
That one is flagged [dupe] but with no link to the original article.

